# Opinions on Pline floroclear or pline cx Premimum line?



## Chinookhead (Mar 4, 2005)

Does anyone have experience with this line? I am especially interested in its application as a main line. It sounds good since it should allow me to fish a little heavier line since it has the fluorocarbon coating even with line shy fish (I know it's not as hard to see as 100% fluoro). Is it tough? I have been having very good luck with the copolymers like sufix recently so this copolymer sounds like the best of both worlds. 100% Fluoro has too much memory for me for use as amain line. I want to use it for steelhead and trout etc. and even line shy warm water situations. Also, does anyone know the difference between the pline cx premium and the floroclear...the way they are described they sound almost identitical?


----------



## USMCEOD (Aug 30, 2007)

Just my personaly experience is that I do not like this line. On several occasions as soon as I set the hook or during a good tug the line would snap right at the start of the knot. I always personally use a double clinch knot with or without a backup slipknot depending on what I'm fishing for. 

For my trout fishing I'll normally use 6 lb stren low vis green. If the fish are being finacky I will use a 4 lb leader that is either low vis or clear.


----------



## SpawnSac27 (Mar 3, 2008)

Just use Trilene XL 8 or 10 lb. for Steelies. Put it on your spool, then take a cup of hot tap water and drop your spool in it. This will keep the line from jumpin off the spool. Run that as your main line, and buy a spool of PLine Flourocarbon to use as leader. Run about a 3-4 foot leader and the fish won't shy away from it. This is the setup I run with my spinnin rod, and similar to what I run on my fly rod as well for steelies.


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

Best/Strongest main line I have run thus far is Seaguar, a little pricey, but worth every penny in my opinion..I think Seaguar leader line is top notch.


----------



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

CX is good stuff. Last season I spooled all my mono reels with CXX. #10 for river rods and #20 for my lake gear. Strongest toughest line I've ever used. I'll keep using it.


----------



## Chinookhead (Mar 4, 2005)

DangerDan said:


> CX is good stuff. Last season I spooled all my mono reels with CXX. #10 for river rods and #20 for my lake gear. Strongest toughest line I've ever used. I'll keep using it.


The CX is fluoocarbon coated and the "CXX" is straight copolymer, which I know is extremely tough and is way under-rated. It's great for trolling and baitcasting reels, but the memory is not fun for spinning reels and especially reeling in slack line in a river.

I'm especially looking at this for my line-shy trout set-up when steelhead or salmon are occasionally hooked.


----------



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

That may be a good point. I still have CX on my spinning rods and havent switched them over yet. I think the flouro I use is CFX. Good stuff IMO. I did switch over on my abu levelwinds for walking spawn and running body baits. I wasn't able to get out to the river much last winter. Work can get in the way at times.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Flourcarbon is pretty pricey for mainline. I use Maxima Ultragreen for mainline, and flourocarbon for leader, like most people who drift fish for Steelhead do. Maxima is real tough line, but that is because it is thicker than more other lines of the same rating. 10# - 12#, if you measure the thickness. But who cares, if it breaks at a higher resistance than the leader, right? I have been using P-Line for my leader for the last year, but will probably go back to Seguar with my next purchases. I can't explain it, but I have used Seguar for years, and just tried P-Line. It seems stiffer, and the results are no different. I guess I just feel comfortably with Seguar. Every flourocarbon line I have used gets brittle in very cold water.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

I use flourocarbon-coated P-line as a leader and Trilene XL 8 lb low visibility green as a mainline. The P-line stretches a ton and that is huge for helping keep a steelhead on the line because it keeps the jig from bending out in most cases, especially if you use a thin wire hook. I love P-line and have had great success with it. I used it all season and managed to get out steelhead fishing 9 times this year having been busy being gone at college all the time and caught 18 steelhead. I use 6lb test as a leader and it works fine but 4lb would be good as well.


----------



## SEsteelheader (Mar 23, 2004)

im gonna have to say the strongest line ive ever used and its what i use for steel i run 8 ld main line of maxima ultragreen and use a 6 ld seagar floro carbon leader and its amazingly strong..


----------



## foxfire69 (Sep 10, 2006)

Fishndude said:


> Flourcarbon is pretty pricey for mainline. I use Maxima Ultragreen for mainline, and flourocarbon for leader, like most people who drift fish for Steelhead do. Maxima is real tough line, but that is because it is thicker than more other lines of the same rating. 10# - 12#, if you measure the thickness. But who cares, if it breaks at a higher resistance than the leader, right? I have been using P-Line for my leader for the last year, but will probably go back to Seguar with my next purchases. I can't explain it, but I have used Seguar for years, and just tried P-Line. It seems stiffer, and the results are no different. I guess I just feel comfortably with Seguar. Every flourocarbon line I have used gets brittle in very cold water.


I'll second ALL that Fishndude stated and add that the Suffix Siege I've been trying for the last year is pretty impressive!! Also, I've dropped to 6# Maxima UG for late fall...early winter with no regrets!!


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

triple fish and cabelas flourocarbon is what i use,catches plenty of fish for me.The p line is a bit pricey but if Im going to spend more $ go with seaguar.


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

USMCEOD said:


> Just my personaly experience is that I do not like this line. On several occasions as soon as I set the hook or during a good tug the line would snap right at the start of the knot. I always personally use a double clinch knot with or without a backup slipknot depending on what I'm fishing for.
> 
> For my trout fishing I'll normally use 6 lb stren low vis green. If the fish are being finacky I will use a 4 lb leader that is either low vis or clear.


theres a knot called the seagaur knot.the reasons it snaps at the knot is that a double clinch knot puts to much friction on the line and weakens it.its not a problem with mono but flourocarbon cant handle the heat of tightening the double clinch.

this last week on the little man i didnt get bit for a half hour not even little bait snatchers,until i went down from 6lb seagaur to 4lb for my leader.i run the 6lb low vis stren as a main.got tired of tying on new leader went with the lowvis couldnt buy a bite for another half hour.on crawlers.so light invisible lines have there place.i wouldnt fish with anything heavier than 6lb flouro for trout 10lb flouro max for steel.

not telling you how to fish but ya dont really have to set the hook for trout.the best way ive found is to give a firm tightening of the line.they have pretty soft mouths.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

bigsablemike said:


> theres a knot called the seagaur knot.the reasons it snaps at the knot is that a double clinch knot puts to much friction on the line and weakens it.its not a problem with mono but flourocarbon cant handle the heat of tightening the double clinch.
> 
> this last week on the little man i didnt get bit for a half hour not even little bait snatchers,until i went down from 6lb seagaur to 4lb for my leader.i run the 6lb low vis stren as a main.got tired of tying on new leader went with the lowvis couldnt buy a bite for another half hour.on crawlers.so light invisible lines have there place.i wouldnt fish with anything heavier than 6lb flouro for trout 10lb flouro max for steel.
> 
> not telling you how to fish but ya dont really have to set the hook for trout.the best way ive found is to give a firm tightening of the line.they have pretty soft mouths.


I use the palomor knot with any flouracarbon line I use never have any problems with it coming untie or breaking.


----------

